# Kitten leaving mum



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 July 2020)

So we have found a kitten and are viewing him Saturday (I may also have paid a deposit for a Ragdoll kitten but need to wait until September before she is ready)

Originally we were viewing him Saturday and collecting him the following week

His "breeder" has since advised we can take him with us Saturday due to the Covid situation or she can keep him until the following week as planned

Apparently he will be 7 weeks and 5 days, so technically closer to the key 8 weeks

We don't know what to do as we want to do what is best for him and don't want to harm his mental/ physical development for the sake of waiting a week.  Especially as I thought at least 8 weeks was the key age for leaving mum

Its tricky especially as my ragdoll breeder wants until they've had both injections so they're that bit older


----------



## FinnishLapphund (9 July 2020)

I think you might be catless at the moment, if that is correct, I would probably wait to next week. 
But if you have older cats at home, then I don't see why they can't take over the work as role models to teach the new kitten that they're cats, especially with Coronavirus around, and wanting to minimize the number of contacts.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 July 2020)

Thanks yes we are currently catless at the moment, would that cause you to wait the extra week? I just don't want him to be made "backwards" because he's missing out on time he should be with his family. Good point about existing older cats could step in and mother him a bit but there wouldn't be that opportunity for him.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (9 July 2020)

Yes, if you're catless I think it is better to wait the extra week. They learn so much each day, it is a really valuable time for them. 

But not the end of world important though. If you're vulnerable, and with the Coronavirus around, then I would say the risk for your health is more important than the risk for him to develop some quirks from leaving his mum a few days too early.


----------



## satinbaze (10 July 2020)

Breeders registered with the GCCF keep kittens until they are 12 weeks old and fully vaccinated. As per GCCF guidelines, this is from a friend of mine who breeds Siamese


----------



## fiwen30 (10 July 2020)

Older is always better. 12 weeks is best.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (10 July 2020)

satinbaze said:



			Breeders registered with the GCCF keep kittens until they are 12 weeks old and fully vaccinated. As per GCCF guidelines, this is from a friend of mine who breeds Siamese
		
Click to expand...

Ah thats why my Ragdoll won't be ready until she is 12 weeks as the breeder is covering both vaccinations, she is proper lol

We have decided to leave him where he is until next week and I'll be calling the vet later to get him booked in for his jabs


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (21 July 2020)

Thought I'd post an update, 

We picked him up Friday as had a long weekend off work. We were told he had been flea and worn treated. Flea stuff was from the vet. Excellent im thinking 

I'd purchased a nit comb "just in case" as my last moggy came riddled with fleas. After seeing the floor in the property the spidey senses were going 

Let him out, he had a good explore, bit funny about being touched. He enjoyed playing with "Fishy" from Poundland however kept scratching every 5 minutes, adding to my already elevated suspicions 

After designated settling in time I whisked him off to the kitchen for a date with my trusty nit comb. Yep you've guessed it first comb through produced a large flea. Shudder. Got a couple more out as well. 

Got straight on the phone to the vet to see if there was anything they could give, I'm already imagining fleas everywhere so of course I'm itching! 

The receptionist was very helpful, after managing to get a last flea date off the "breeder" he couldn't have anything yet as would be too soon. I'm shuddering in horror at this point at the thought he'd be trotting round the house with fleas, not to mention the risk of aneamia. Helpful vet receptionist then suggests a product they could use but need to check his weight. Unfortunately the kitchen scale wasn't working so they kindly said if I could get him up there they can weigh him for me 

Excellent, though feeling harsh on him after he'd just settled in but being desperate to de flea off we went for a weight check. Excellent he was a suitable weight for "Capstar"

They said if you gave him the tablet within 15 minutes the fleas will be dying. We camped out in the kitchen following treatment administration as it has a wood floor so easier to clean up. After 15 minutes I'm absolutely amazed at the product as the fleas were indeed falling off, aided by my trusty nit comb. In total we got over 30 fleas off him since we got him home that evening 🤢🤢 the house was also given a treatment in case any had come off in the mean time

He fortunately hasn't been found to have anymore but is on a quarter cap star each night until Friday, he starts his jabs next Monday and they said he will then be ready to start proper flea treatment and be due wormer. 

He seems much happier now and has discovered the bed! He loves shredding tissues and diving in the shreddings!

My ragdoll breeder sent me photos of the kitten I've paid a deposit on and I'm smitten 😍 she will be ready in September 

Few photos of the little terror, last one is grim but shows the sheer scale of the poor things problem Friday


----------



## ihatework (21 July 2020)

He is so cute!
Fleas give me the heebie jeebies too, bleugh


----------



## HufflyPuffly (21 July 2020)

Awww so cute!

Fleas less cute


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (21 July 2020)

Thanks its making my skin crawl just thinking about it now. It seems so many people don't regularly treat them just wait until they have them but of course in that time they will have infected other areas a case of closing the stable door after the horse has bolted so to speak.

Properly itching now!


----------



## fiwen30 (21 July 2020)

He’s beautiful! Fleas are horrible, good job on getting out so many. I always find it quite satisfying combing out fleas 🙈


----------



## FinnishLapphund (21 July 2020)

Little itsy bitsy kitten is very cute!







But reading your post have made me feel a bit itchy, thank heavens you spotted it so quickly, and that there was something the veterinarian could give you to treat him.


----------



## Dyllymoo (21 July 2020)

Isnt he lovely!

Ewww for the fleas, my nose is so itchy now (not sure why my nose!)


----------



## Pearlsasinger (21 July 2020)

He is a very cute.  Unfortunately some people think that otc flea and worm treatments are effective and they usually aren't.


----------



## splashgirl45 (21 July 2020)

pretty kitty but i was hoping for the pic of the ragdoll as well


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (21 July 2020)

I agree about off the counter, my mum always uses Advocate from the vet, once a month on a strict schedule so I'll be doing the same. I shudder when I see people mention Bob Martin as well.

@Splashgirl45 I so want to put Raggie photos as she is gorgeous but I don't want to tempt fate as she's still quite young so want to wait until she is safely here, she is seal mitted with a white blaze and pink nose 😍 ill probably need everyone's help with name suggestions for her too.


----------



## Esmae (21 July 2020)

Kitty looks lovely, however, since you are having another one from, I am supposing, a FELV/FIV negative household, have you had him tested for these conditions? If not I would, and vaccinated against FELV when he is old enough along with his other vaccinations.  If he is positive he will infect your new kitten, which, I am sure you wouldn't want to happen.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (21 July 2020)

He is adorable!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (21 July 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Thought I'd post an update,

We picked him up Friday as had a long weekend off work. We were told he had been flea and worn treated. Flea stuff was from the vet. Excellent im thinking

I'd purchased a nit comb "just in case" as my last moggy came riddled with fleas. After seeing the floor in the property the spidey senses were going

Let him out, he had a good explore, bit funny about being touched. He enjoyed playing with "Fishy" from Poundland however kept scratching every 5 minutes, adding to my already elevated suspicions

After designated settling in time I whisked him off to the kitchen for a date with my trusty nit comb. Yep you've guessed it first comb through produced a large flea. Shudder. Got a couple more out as well.

Got straight on the phone to the vet to see if there was anything they could give, I'm already imagining fleas everywhere so of course I'm itching!

The receptionist was very helpful, after managing to get a last flea date off the "breeder" he couldn't have anything yet as would be too soon. I'm shuddering in horror at this point at the thought he'd be trotting round the house with fleas, not to mention the risk of aneamia. Helpful vet receptionist then suggests a product they could use but need to check his weight. Unfortunately the kitchen scale wasn't working so they kindly said if I could get him up there they can weigh him for me

Excellent, though feeling harsh on him after he'd just settled in but being desperate to de flea off we went for a weight check. Excellent he was a suitable weight for "Capstar"

They said if you gave him the tablet within 15 minutes the fleas will be dying. We camped out in the kitchen following treatment administration as it has a wood floor so easier to clean up. After 15 minutes I'm absolutely amazed at the product as the fleas were indeed falling off, aided by my trusty nit comb. In total we got over 30 fleas off him since we got him home that evening 🤢🤢 the house was also given a treatment in case any had come off in the mean time

He fortunately hasn't been found to have anymore but is on a quarter cap star each night until Friday, he starts his jabs next Monday and they said he will then be ready to start proper flea treatment and be due wormer.

He seems much happier now and has discovered the bed! He loves shredding tissues and diving in the shreddings!

My ragdoll breeder sent me photos of the kitten I've paid a deposit on and I'm smitten 😍 she will be ready in September

Few photos of the little terror, last one is grim but shows the sheer scale of the poor things problem Friday

View attachment 52029
View attachment 52030
View attachment 52031

Click to expand...

apart from the bluergh fleas this is cuteness overload.... SO cute


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (27 July 2020)

"Of course I'm far too sweet to have woken you up in the night attacking you"

He is a massive distraction im working my redundancy notice but he is far more interesting especially when he's got the devil in him and is capering around the living room!


----------



## bubblensqueak (27 July 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			So we have found a kitten and are viewing him Saturday (I may also have paid a deposit for a Ragdoll kitten but need to wait until September before she is ready)

Originally we were viewing him Saturday and collecting him the following week

His "breeder" has since advised we can take him with us Saturday due to the Covid situation or she can keep him until the following week as planned

Apparently he will be 7 weeks and 5 days, so technically closer to the key 8 weeks

We don't know what to do as we want to do what is best for him and don't want to harm his mental/ physical development for the sake of waiting a week.  Especially as I thought at least 8 weeks was the key age for leaving mum

Its tricky especially as my ragdoll breeder wants until they've had both injections so they're that bit older
		
Click to expand...

cats actually have to be 13 weeks to go to their new homes, 8 weeks is dogs x


----------



## BeckyFlowers (27 July 2020)

Oh look at him, how adorable! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## FinnishLapphund (27 July 2020)

I can only ditto Becky Fowler: how adorable! 







By the way, according to what I've been able to find, for example on a page about Lucy's Law from last year:

Under existing law (The Animal Welfare (Licensing of Activities Involving Animals) (England) Regulations 2018), it is already illegal to:

Buy or sell puppies, kittens, ferrets or rabbits aged less than 8 weeks.

So I presume that the 12, and 13, weeks people talk about, is only rules/recommendations from various cat organisations/rescues.


----------



## splashgirl45 (27 July 2020)

what a cutie and knows how to pose for a photo


----------

